# Wer soll GNTM 2011 werden ?



## congo64 (8 Juni 2011)

Jana - Rebecca - Amelie


----------



## congo64 (8 Juni 2011)

für mich ganz klar Rebecca


----------



## willbilder (8 Juni 2011)

Für mich ist es Aleksandra. Da sie jetzt raus ist, ist es egal wer gewinnt. Wenn ich mich für eine der drei entscheiden müsste, dann wäre es Rebecca.


----------



## collins (9 Juni 2011)

Amelie hat ein so bezauberndes Lächeln - ich wäre für sie :WOW:
Wobei Rebecca und Jana auch nicht hässlich sind...


----------



## Q (9 Juni 2011)

stimme mal für Jana, damit es etwas ausgeglichener ist


----------



## MarkyMark (9 Juni 2011)

Optisch stimme ich für Amelie, habe aber bisher keine Folge davon gesehen und werde mir auch ganz sicher nicht das Finale ansehen, weil ich den Verlust meiner Eier dabei befürchte 

Nee, mal ernsthaft. Schaut das echt noch jemand? Nach Lena Gercke passierte doch im Grunde nichts mehr, was internationale Aufmerksamkeit bekam, die erste Staffel war wegen Bruce noch witzig, aber alles danach nur noch kalter Kaffee, und sorry..dieser Roche geht mal gar nicht


----------



## FCB_Cena (9 Juni 2011)

Finde keine davon schön


----------



## Punisher (9 Juni 2011)

Ist mir wurscht


----------



## congo64 (9 Juni 2011)

8 : 8 zwischen Amelie und Rebecca....das werden sicher auch die beiden letzten Verbliebenen sein....


----------



## congo64 (9 Juni 2011)

FINALE

Jana gegen Rebecca

Amelie auf Platz 3

und ich hoffe weiter.......


----------



## congo64 (9 Juni 2011)

es lagen nur 3 richtig . GNTM ist Jana

Sche.......e.....................schade wollt ich sagen


----------



## congo64 (9 Juni 2011)

Hoffe mal, das Rebecca auch ihren Weg geht und es noch ein paar schöne Fotos von ihr geben wird


----------



## collins (10 Juni 2011)

Das Pferd hat gewonnen...


----------



## congo64 (10 Juni 2011)

collins schrieb:


> Das Pferd hat gewonnen...



so drastisch hätte ich es nicht ausgedrückt,,,aber wo du Recht hast.....


----------



## collins (11 Juni 2011)

congo64 schrieb:


> so drastisch hätte ich es nicht ausgedrückt,,,aber wo du Recht hast.....



Habe nicht gesagt,dass es ein hässliches Pferd ist!
Aber Pferd bleibt Pferd


----------



## congo64 (12 Juni 2011)

collins schrieb:


> Habe nicht gesagt,dass es ein hässliches Pferd ist!
> Aber Pferd bleibt Pferd



:thumbup:


----------

